# User enabled thread name change.



## CLOSETGROWTH (Jan 27, 2010)

Hello, first of all Great site!  Question, How hard would it be to change a threads name? Better idea,.. It would be cool if the Poster could do this later on at his convenience. Any chance to alter the forums software to do this? Thanks.


----------



## connorbrown (Jan 30, 2010)

I totally agree!!!
I wanted to change the name of an old journal.


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Jan 30, 2010)

Hello? Anybody home? I posted this a week ago and didnt get any answer.


----------

